# FS: German Blue Rams $5 each, 5 for $20



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

I have some GBRs for sale. They are around 8 months old. See pic. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

will you be at the auction?


----------



## gunnergui (Jul 2, 2010)

I want 3 female and 2 male. where are you located?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish....looks like your raised them....way to go, wish I had tank space....can I put some in with my platys....i'd get some if you'd bring tomorrow to new west...say 5 of them for 20....let me know...


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Are these guys diggers ?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you have any left?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Havent seen u for while! Richard! We miss u... n your Rams! Lol


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> will you be at the auction?


yeah.. are you going? we can get rams from you there!


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Just picked up 10 of these beauties! Gorgeous fish! Thanks Richard


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

JTang said:


> Havent seen u for while! Richard! We miss u... n your Rams! Lol


Yeah, John. They maybe my last batch.......



bettyboop said:


> Just picked up 10 of these beauties! Gorgeous fish! Thanks Richard


Thank you, Betty.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Brisch said:


> will you be at the auction?


I can't make it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for some absolutely gorgeous rams.... just got mine & now in their new home  Thanks again Richard


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like 15 of these Richard, but water in calgary is a bit hard for breeding purposes... around 7-8 , would that be too much for them?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful fish, I just added 5 to my 12.5 G rimless....OMG....such intense color...and Richard was so helpful....Thanks Richard...great looking fish....


----------



## hillmar (Sep 25, 2010)

Just picked up 5 and these are really good looking rams. Thanks again Richard


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> I'd like 15 of these Richard, but water in calgary is a bit hard for breeding purposes... around 7-8 , would that be too much for them?


Hi shawn, this batch is actually raised in pretty high ph water. They can stand at ph 7 no problem.



hillmar said:


> Just picked up 5 and these are really good looking rams. Thanks again Richard


Thank you.



Fishkeeper said:


> Beautiful fish, I just added 5 to my 12.5 G rimless....OMG....such intense color...and Richard was so helpful....Thanks Richard...great looking fish....


Thank you.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

The 5 GBR's have settled in. They are just beautiful! Thanks Richard! I wish I have room for more... 

Please keep up the good work! We arent gonna let u quit so soon! Haaha!


----------



## Cinnibun (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got 5 as well, thanks again Richard for another lovely set of rams


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

JTang said:


> The 5 GBR's have settled in. They are just beautiful! Thanks Richard! I wish I have room for more...
> 
> Please keep up the good work! We arent gonna let u quit so soon! Haaha!


Thank you John. I know good GBR are hard to get, but....



Cinnibun said:


> I just got 5 as well, thanks again Richard for another lovely set of rams


Thnak you.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

*To Blueice*

Yes, I still have some available.


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

you have pm


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I'm down for five if ya have any left.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> I'm down for five if ya have any left.


I think I have 5 for you.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Few more left, Bigger and colorful,


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

I'll get 5, hopefully still can make some pairs. PM'ed.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*Gbr*

I will get 5. pm sent.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I would love to know if you have another 5 left for me 

Thanks!


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

nice fish.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

5 for me if any left.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Shell Dweller said:


> 5 for me if any left.


Yes, I have 5 for you.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Richard:

Are you still keeping fish? You are so good at it.

Wayne.



Richard said:


> Yeah, John. They maybe my last batch.......
> 
> Thank you, Betty.


----------



## hpfanatic (Jan 7, 2011)

hi Richard,

I would love to get 7 from you if you still have some available.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

5 for me with a good mix of male & female (if you still have some). I can pick up Friday night or saturday. Please PM me if you have them.


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

waynet said:


> Hey Richard:
> 
> Are you still keeping fish? You are so good at it.
> 
> Wayne.


Yes, so many members here want me to keep breeding these beauties. I may re-consider, but with much smaller scale though. 



hpfanatic said:


> hi Richard,
> 
> I would love to get 7 from you if you still have some available.


I can always can find 7 for you.



fxbillie said:


> 5 for me with a good mix of male & female (if you still have some). I can pick up Friday night or saturday. Please PM me if you have them.


PM relied.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Hey Richard...I wouldn't mind adding one more male to make six....in total...


----------

